

Shapespark: WebGL-based architectural visualizations - mixedbit
http://www.shapespark.com

======
akx
Neat! Hope this catches on. A couple things:

* The See A Demo link does nothing for me (Chrome on Windows). I had to scroll down to see the scene loading.

* The controls in the scene feel a little sluggish; I'd play around with adding a little bit of acceleration/deceleration and so on to make it feel more fluid and "lifelike".

* I'd like to know about what lighting/rendering tech you're running because it looks darn good :)

~~~
mixedbit
Thank you :)

> The See A Demo link does nothing for me...

This is bad. It must be some corner case, maybe some Chrome add-on interaction
(we tested the button with vanilla Chrome on Windows)? We'll have a look at
this.

> The controls in the scene feel a little sluggish

This is a good suggestion and not hard to add, we'll work on it, thanks :)

> I'd like to know about what lighting/rendering tech you're running

For diffuse lights, we use a static, precomputed light map split into two
channels (chroma and luma) to be able to take advantage of HDRI (this way our
light map can make the original colors brighter, not only darker). For
specular lights we currently use only cube maps with different resolutions
(some also have a blur effect added). There is a lot of room for improvements
in our specular lighting, we plan to experiment with specular cube maps, or
dynamic specular lights that take into account strongest lights for a given
fragment.

~~~
akx
I tried with Chrome incognito and another Chrome profile -- still does
nothing.

Debugging the code some, it looks like `$.scrollTo` doesn't do the actual
scrolling for me, just fires `scrollDone` after 1500 msec.

~~~
mixedbit
Thank you for checking this.

